
Thou shalt not depend on me: analysing the use of outdated JavaScript libraries - based2
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/07/thou-shalt-not-depend-on-me-analysing-the-use-of-outdated-javascript-libraries-on-the-web/
======
coldacid
Title should be updated to state that the article was published in 2017.

